# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Vajadzīga palīdzība ar 60 kV tranformātoru un elektrostatisko filtru

## Normunds

Sveiki !

Meklēju cilvēku, kurš protams par atlīdzību varētu palīdzēt tikt galā ar sekojošām problēmām (vienu vai abām)

1) Ir tiko pārtīts 60 kV transformāors, kurš paredzēts elektro statiskā filtra koronācijas lauka izveidei.
Vajag kādu kurš palīdzētu viņu pareizi iztīrīt un ielikt jaunā svaigā eļļā. Kādu kurš kautko tādu ir darījis, ideāli ja ir siltas un tīras telpas kur to izdarīt.

2) Ir aukstākminētais "Electrostatic Precipitator" kas paredzēts lai no gāzes atdalītu rupjos liekos piemaisijumus. Ražotājs nekādu suportu vairs nesniedz, 
un nav īsti ne labu teoretisko zināšanu ne praktisko lai pareizi saliktu visu. Neskaidra vieta ir tieši kādam jaizskatas elektrodam kas rada to lauku.

Tādi cilvēki nav ļoti daudz, tapēc ja kādu pazīstiet, palīdziet ar kontaktiem.

----------


## Obsis

elektrods ir tieva stieple. Vēlams ar nomauktu izolāciju. Parasti starp 0,1 un 0,3 mm resna. Jo tievāka, jo stabilāk koronēs, bet mehāniski neizturīgāka. Problēma ir ja rodas cauršāušana, tas sabojā trafu. Tāpēc tagad neliek trafus, liek flyback shēmu, kas maz baidās īsslēgumus. Manuprāt aiz trafa jābūt arī taisngriezim - Waltona shēmai vai vismaz utroiķeļam. Un tās nodegušās diodes gan varēsi atrast tikai Farnelī. Un arī kondiņus izčeko, var būt uzpūtušies. Pašas plates tīra tā: rokā drāšu suka, uz mutes uzpurnis (bez tā zaudēsi to pašu atlikušo veselību, neastkarīgi no tā, kādu ģipti tas attīrījis agrāk, jo nanodaļiņas vienmēr ir karcinotoksiskas) un uz priekšu. Sukas vietā var rotējošo birsti elektr skrūvgriezī vai fleksī. Vēlams mīksto ne cieto zobu birsti.
Jaunā svaigā eļļa parasti rodas no vecas nesvaigas eļļas, no tās izvārot iesorbēto ūdeni un izkāšot sīkos gružus. Vai arī jāievieš blats pie Latvenergo.

----------


## zulu

cik liels tas trafs? jeb cik tam jauda?

----------


## Obsis

Parasti precipitatoros nedaudz kilovati, bet ne mazāk par pusi kW.

----------

